# Was führt Eclipse eigentlich aus?



## philthy (24. Jun 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe eine "fremde" Bibliothek benutzt, sie liegt bei mir als jar-File im Projektordner und in Eclipe habe ich sie dem BuildPath hinzugefügt. (Rechtsklick auf das jar, da erscheint dann die Option)

Jetzt würde ich das Programm gerne von der Kommandozeile aus starten, aber da kommen dann Fehler (Klasse nicht gefunden und so), genau das gleiche passiert, wenn ich es als jar-File exportiere.

Kann ich irgendwo die Zeile herbekommen, die Eclipse ausführt? Also mit allen Parametern, mit denen Eclipse die JVM aufruft?


```
pbender@sverige:~/workspace/BondDiagramm$ java bondgraph.Steuerung
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jfree/data/xy/XYDataset

pbender@sverige:~/workspace/BondDiagramm$ java -cp jcommon-1.0.10.jar\;jfreechart-1.0.6.jar bondgraph.Steuerung
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: bondgraph/Steuerung
```

Die beiden oberen fallen also schon mal flach  wäre cool wenn jemand eine Idee hätte ...wie gesagt, in Eclipse läuft es anstandslos.




Grüße
Philipp[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jun 2007)

Wenn du es als jar File haben willst musst du die Bibliotheken entweder im Manifest bekannt geben, oder entpacken und deinem eigenen Projekt hinzufügen.
Für den Classpath verwendet Eclipse eine eigene XML Repräsentation die du in .classpath findest.


----------



## philthy (24. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis ... aber es geht immernoch nicht so richtig  :cry: 

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht
- jars entpackt, dann lag da der Ordner org in meinem Projektverzeichnis

Dann kann ich es von der Kommandozeile aus ausführen.

- als jar exportieren:


```
pbender@sverige:~/Sandkasten$ java -jar test.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jfree/data/xy/XYDataset
```

Wieder genau das gleiche.

Ich glaube, er exportiert die Bibliotheken nicht mit. Was mich aber wundert: Der Ordner org ist dabei, nur die originalen jars nicht mehr,


----------



## philthy (24. Jun 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt so geholfen: EasyEclipse geladen, dort gibt es "BuildFatJar" ... und das geht nun.

vielen Dank trotzdem für deine Antwort! Die versteckten Dateien hab ich die ganze Zeit übersehen .... was ein Punkt vor dem Namen so alles bewirken kann 

Grüße
Philipp


----------

